# HDR lightroom 6 & photoshop cc 2015.1.1 , help



## mantra (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi
i have lightroom cc/6.1.1 and photoshop cc 2015.1.1 and i run under windows 10 pro 64bit

well i have a problem between lightroom 6.1.1 and photoshop cc 2015.1.1 camera raw

1)
i create an hdr with lightroom 6.1.1 ,7 exposures (really great result) , lightroom create an hdr dng file

2)
i edit the the hdr dng files with lightroom 6.1.1 ,(the image was too full of contrast so i edit only lights , midtones and shadows) and i saved metadata

3)
i open this dng file with photoshop cc 2015.1.1 , but camera raw (last version ) did not read the edits made by lightroom

why? what's wrong?

thanks

best regards 
cheers


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 10, 2016)

You have to write the changes to XMP. Select the DNG in Lightroom and hit Ctrl-S. BTW, is there a compelling reason that you didn't update to CC2015.3 yet? Each update fixes bugs...


----------



## mantra (Jan 10, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You have to write the changes to XMP. Select the DNG in Lightroom and hit Ctrl-S. BTW, is there a compelling reason that you didn't update to CC2015.3 yet? Each update fixes bugs...



hi
but i did it!
i mean i saved xmp via click and save metadata to file


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Why don't you send the file from Lightroom to Photoshop? Or is that what you did?


----------



## mantra (Jan 11, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Why don't you send the file from Lightroom to Photoshop? Or is that what you did?


no , i create the hdr with lightroom 
bridge -> photoshop
but the point is that photoshop camera raw can't read the lightroom edits

can somebody confirm ? Test it?

thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 11, 2016)

I've tested it, but no problem. Suggest you confirm that you have write permissions on the folder (just in case there's a problem when you do the Ctrl-S). If that's not the problem, try using the Edit In Photoshop method from within Lightroom to pass the file to Photoshop.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 11, 2016)

He should have write permissions, otherwise he would not have been able to create the HDR DNG in the first place.


----------



## mantra (Jan 11, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> I've tested it, but no problem. Suggest you confirm that you have write permissions on the folder (just in case there's a problem when you do the Ctrl-S). If that's not the problem, try using the Edit In Photoshop method from within Lightroom to pass the file to Photoshop.


hi
bingo , i was this ,windows 10 is a nightmare
i create a new folder in another hard disk partition where the permission is everybody and it now it works! 
thanks Jim!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 11, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> He should have write permissions, otherwise he would not have been able to create the HDR DNG in the first place.



You're right, of course. The only thing I can think is that the permissions were changed between the original HDR DNG creation, and the subsequent Ctrl-S. Sounds unlikely, but I can't think of anything else that might have caused it.


----------



## Hoggy (Feb 1, 2016)

mantra said:


> 1)
> i create an hdr with lightroom 6.1.1 ,7 exposures (really great result) , lightroom create an hdr dng file



BTW - I think it was at 6.3 that the HDR merging (and I _think _panorama too) was heavily improved IMNSHO.  It was night and day better to me - so much so that I went and redid most, if not all, HDR merges done from before that version.


----------

